# Milk Thistle



## Murrel-Maher (Oct 10, 2008)

I went to the doctor today and checked out pretty good except my BP was a little high. He suggested I take milk thistle to help with my liver. Anyone ever heard of it?


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*Milk thisle*



Murrel-Maher said:


> I went to the doctor today and checked out pretty good except my BP was a little high. He suggested I take milk thistle to help with my liver. Anyone ever heard of it?[/QU*What is Milk Thistle?
> 
> Other names: Silymarin, Marian Thistle, Mediterranean Thistle, Mary Thistle, Holy Thistle, Silybum Marianum
> 
> ...


----------

